# Sandwiches diet!



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, done a thread before about my diet and its not the best, in fact its pretty shocking.

Ive looked on a lot of threads and everywhere says get lots of chicken/beef etc in there.

I dont have a lot of time to make my meals, i wos shifts on rota, so my sleeping pattern is also terrible.

So i was thinking, how about making a mass load of sandwiches with chicken/beef/tuna, and just karting them about with me basically everywhere, to make sure i can eat enough.

Surely that would be a small help in my struggle of getting bigger?

All advice/criticism welcome!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Right, done a thread before about my diet and its not the best, in fact its pretty shocking.
> 
> Ive looked on a lot of threads and everywhere says get lots of chicken/beef etc in there.
> 
> ...


First off buddy i reckon it would be easier to know your goals. But also a few questions.. how tall are you? How much do you weigh? And how much sleep do you get on average?

Also are you wishing to just get bigger, or gain muscle? A lot of people on here arent actually bodybuilders they just wish to get bigger in size, while others wish to get smaller but become more muscle toned.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

bang on 6ft. weight bounces from 11.5 stone to 12 stone.

Been training over a year now so ive came a long way, but im not comfortable enough to do the whole steriod route.

I would say on a work day i get about 6 hours sleep, none working days, 8-10.

Im wishing to get bigger really, i tried for a 6 pack, did abs every day for weeks, but then did a % BF thing online and it said 10%, so looked that up and it said i needed lower BF, so cba with a 6 pack really.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

No problemo!

Allinson Wholmeal batch:

103 calories per slice

4.9g protein

17.4g carbs of which sugars 1.4g

Fat 1.5g of which saturates 0.3g

Fibre 3.3g

Sodium 0.20g

Salt 0.51g

Then get yer chicken breast (200g ish)

240 calories

42g protein

0 carbohydrate

3g ish fat

Chicken sandwich:

446 cals

51.8g protein

34.8g carbs

6g fat

6.6g fibre

0.40g sodium

1.02g salt

Beef : (200g steak)

370 calories

57g protein

0 carbs

etc.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Burgen's bread is a good choice. It is low GI, has good fats and over 6 grams of Protein per slice.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Been and got a pack of 5 chicken breasts, a bit of topside beef, and some tins of tuna. And asda had some granary sort of bread on offer for £1 so got that, and some mayonnaise. Saw they had low fat, normal, and low low fat, but thought I do need to get some fats in me so I best get full fat


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

my main food is sandwiches!

chicken sandwich, tuna sandwich, ect


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I pretty much survive on sarnies tbh

sometimes I will supplement

with 3 or 4 raw eggs necked after to increase protein and cals etc


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

they are a staple of my diet. Pb sandwiches FTW.


----------

